# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Το ένα ποδαράκι είναι πιο σκούρο χρώμα...

## eleftheria kar

Καλησπέρα σας! Πριν από δύο μήνες πήρα έναν Ισπανό τενόρο. Κελαηδεί μια χαρά. Τρώει με πολύ όρεξη και γενικά είναι πολύ ζωηρός. Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το ένα πόδι έχει πιο σκούρο χρώμα από το άλλο. Ακόμη και τα νύχια είναι πιο σκούρα. Μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα;; Ή απλά μία ιδιαιτερότητα; Καμιά φορά στέκεται στο ένα του πόδι για λίγο. Όμως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν φαίνεται να υποφέρει ή κάτι τέτοιο... Μήπως γνωρίζετε κάτι πάνω σ' αυτό;

----------


## sarpijk

Γενετικό θα ναι.

----------


## amastro

Λογικά, όπως λέει ο Στέφανος, θα αλλάζει ο χρωματισμός στο πόδι.
Αν θες, δείξε μας μια φωτογραφία να σιγουρευτούμε.

----------

